# New Wheels



## Pricey TT (Aug 31, 2009)

Comments welcome


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice mate, I was after these when I was looking for wheels a year ago, they weren't available at the time so I got something else. I think you need to get some spacers and drop it on its arse 

Charlie


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Make sure you seal them to protect from break dust and to make cleaning easier.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice I love the black qS wheels


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice, could do with black mirrors to break up all that red.


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)

Realy suits the car.

NOW SLAM IT!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

DON'T slam it, you'll ruin it.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

They look b****y gorgeous - what are they please? Black roof would look stunning too 

Gill


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice mate Im starting to like red the whees go well .Whats next?


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

just what i want on my silver tt

love them!!


----------

